# At my wits end, need help finding LOTO locks for these breakers.



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

this maybe
Brady 66321









Height1.05 inWidth1.25 inDepth2.25 in


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey, my good friend five.five-six is back. 😊


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

wcord said:


> this maybe
> Brady 66321
> View attachment 153324
> 
> ...


I’ll have to order one and see if it fits. The thing is the vertical guards seem to get in the way. They hand an incident at another facility where and employee flipped one on.........I won’t go into detail but luckily nobody was seriously injured. Really lucky.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

99cents said:


> Hey, my good friend five.five-six is back. 😊


Fake news!


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Hey welcome back, 99 needs someone to bust on him since MTW is currently at a “re-education camp”.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Hey welcome back, 99 needs someone to bust on him since MTW is currently at a “re-education camp”.


I have just returned from the aforementioned camp and all I can say is that I’m glad we finally have a woman VP.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

The existing barriers appear to be there to prevent accidentally turning the breaker on or off. If you had a lock on them, then the barriers are not required. Remove them and apply your breaker lock?

Tim.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

five.five-six said:


> I have just returned from the aforementioned camp and all I can say is that I’m glad we finally have a woman VP.


Is that so?


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

canbug said:


> The existing barriers appear to be there to prevent accidentally turning the breaker on or off. If you had a lock on them, then the barriers are not required. Remove them and apply your breaker lock?
> 
> Tim.



Those barriers are molded into the dead front. But yea, if they weren’t there it would be really easy.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

460 Delta said:


> Is that so?


Yes, only a woman of color can understand and begin to heal the division that is ripping the country apart.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

five.five-six said:


> Yes, only a woman of color can understand and begin to heal the division that is ripping the country apart.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

wcord said:


> this maybe
> Brady 66321
> View attachment 153324
> 
> ...


That one doesn't like single pole breakers. That 'claw' in the middle prevents it. OTOH, fits great on 2-3 pole breakers that use the factory style tie-bars.

Maybe try something like Panduit PSL-CBNT-V or Brady 65387 or MasterLock S3821?


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

five.five-six said:


> Yes, only a woman of color can understand and begin to heal the division that is ripping the country apart.


I see.


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

u2slow said:


> That one doesn't like single pole breakers. That 'claw' in the middle prevents it. OTOH, fits great on 2-3 pole breakers that use the factory style tie-bars.
> 
> Maybe try something like Panduit PSL-CBNT-V or Brady 65387 or MasterLock S3821?


The panduit looks like its the ticket.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

five.five-six said:


> The panduit looks like its the ticket.


Also looks like it would be easier to tighten down. Definitely looks narrower


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

This looks like it might work.
Masterlock 493B Grip Tight

2 7/8" long, 3/4" wide. The ends of the lock where it goes on the breaker handle are open on both sides so the width of the breaker handle doesn't really matter. Here are some pics. I have been using these more now as they are metal (metal frame, plastic top latch and plastic clamp) and grip really well compared to the brady's I have. Let me know if you need any other measurements.



https://www.amazon.com/MasterLock-Tight-Circuit-Breaker-Lockout/dp/B004J173I8/ref=sr_1_1?crid=380X8BZLWLDCZ&dchild=1&keywords=master+lock+493b+circuit+breaker+lockout&qid=1611798449&sprefix=materlock+493b+%2Caps%2C230&sr=8-1


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Here is the Panduit PSL-CB. This definitely would not work as you need a screw driver going in from the side to tighten. The Panduit PSL-CBNT (NT stands for no tool) looks like it would work great. I do not have that newer version. Here are some pics of the PSL-CB which I believe is he same except for the toggle to tighten the set screw instead of using your own screw driver.

EDIT, looking at the NT version, I would assume the thumb screw/wheel would have to rotate to the side, then you could spin it to lock it on the breaker. Not sure how much that sticks out but I doubt it is anywhere near an inch. So you should be fine.
E


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

You guys are great I really appreciate this I’ve been pulling my hair out thumbing through Granger catalogs and things like that. It’s one of those requests that every time I think about it I just got a headache. I’m gonna order several of these in the morning and see which of them work but I feel confident at least one or two well. Thanks again


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

five.five-six said:


> Yes, only a woman of color can understand and begin to heal the division that is ripping the country apart.


😆 😆 😆 😆 😆 

Stop.....you're killing me!!


----------

